# manual trans noise in n,,with clutch out??



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

hey ya'll got an issue and just wanted to see if anyone might have had the same issue or maybe,,,know of the fix Thumbs Up
trucks a 03 350 7.3 4x4. has the 6speed zf in it.....
so the issue.....
when i first got the truck,,neutral clutch out,,slight growl. nothing big, i just didnt like the noise. (sidebar,,had a manual gmc same type of noise,,new clutch etc...noise gone so thinking same thing here)
so had some time and not going to be driving the truck,,,did a clutch etc....
still have slight growl. that was about 7,000 ago
so fast foward to know....
finally found a reputable trans place by me....talked with the guy....yea its in your trans....ok lets get one and put in a new/rebuilt one...ok 
rebuilt trans installed......BUT i now have a loud growl!!!!!!! trans guy said maybe something in the rebuild,,,,we will send your oe one to the builder and have them redo yours....ok
so today,,,took truck in for the trans again.....get a call,,,,umm its still making the same noise. the only thing he asked is if it had the dual mass flywheel when i did the clutch,,i said no. there was a tsb from ford on this,,if it had one, replace it with a solid flywheel. but mine had solid one so not the case. 
all new clutch parts,,,throw out bearing,,,pilot bearing,,,flywheel resurfaced,,,aftermarket oe type clutch.
any ideas from ya'll out there???
again only make noise in n with clutch out...clutch in no noise. and right now its still at trans shop not in my driveway. so cking anything might be a little hard.
thanks


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

maybe a little more info is needed. Does it make noise standing still or does the truck have to be moving. Is it still happening in N? 
2 things come to mind for me. First, does it have a bad counter-shaft bearing in the trans (had a bronco 2 that made a ton of noise when clutch is disengaged). Second, does it have a drive-shaft support bearing. If it does, I have heard them make noise under load but quiet way down on decel.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Little more info? Schees wrote a book.... It's not in the driveline at all.. in trans. I'm not sure what the rebuilder did/didnt replace. I was thinking either main center bearing or secondary shaft bearing. Just seems odd that the oe trans was making a little noise...now the 2nd rebuilt one is making same noise. Im starting to q? The rebuilder myself. Still at trans shop now, no word on it. And i dont have to pay so im happy....just miss the big D.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

sound like be a jack shaft bearing I replace a clutch and had replace the jackshaft bearing + pilot bearing


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's a jack shaft bearing? I don't think I ever heard of that before?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

dieselss;1453919 said:


> What's a jack shaft bearing? I don't think I ever heard of that before?


Sorry about that I was meaning Input shaft
I was searchin parts for a jack shaft bearing when I type that
Trying to do 2 things a once
Sorry to the OP


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

little more info like: does it make noise in gear clutch in,not moving,if so it is not countershaft bearings.unlikely two tranys making same noise, are you using the right clutch? when you install the solid flywheel you need a clutch disc with a free travel center. the duel mass flywheel uses a different clutch disc- solid dampened center. I have seen this parts mix up before from a dealer who gave up on it after a simular go around, the noise it makes is like the trany is coming apart.when we put the proper disc in, it was like brand new. good luck.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

sorry for the delay. 
im just about 100% sure its all the right parts.
only time it makes the noise is clutch out. not sure if the noise is there while moving or not. 
i did talk with some people and i might have the answer. but gunna hold on to that till the fix is done. dont wanna jinx it...but a hint to all.....its in the trans, not anything to do with the engine side or clutch


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

what did you find


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Right now,,,haven't been able to get it back to the trans shop...weather a little to bad to ride the hd. Maybe sometime next week. But believe me, I'm dying to get it fixed right....ill keep Yall posted


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well update again....4th trans and..........................yep yall guessed it. Same noise. Worse than the last trans. Was told next step is a new clutch. Not sure thats gunna fix it. Might just do it so i can shove it down the rebuilders face that its his trans's that suck. Not my truck. Not sure as to what to do next.... Got all summer to decide tho


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh the noise.......i was told that its the reverse idler assm. Its the last part in the trans. It dont look bad, but from what i was told it is.


----------

